# Cryptocoryne schulzei flowering



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

One of my potted C. schulzei flowered 3 days ago. I took a picture of the matured spathe just this afternoon. Enjoy!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats!

The tube is partially split open which sometimes happens in culture. Did you have this plant for less than, say, 6 months?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

oh yes, its less then 6 months. I just got back from oversea and havent a chance to look at it yet. Bet its already gone.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello,

this seems to be quite common with more freshly collected crypts which follow through with flowering. There's a good chance that the next inflorescence of this plant will be ok. It's really beautiful with this species!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice, I hope mine will get soon.

Greets from Spain


----------

